# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  التفريد الجزائي: مفهومه وتأصيله الشرعي على ضوء مقاصد الشارع من العقاب

## hazem mohamed

*بحث بعنوان
التفريد الجزائي: مفهومه وتأصيله الشرعي على ضوء مقاصد الشارع من العقاب 
دراسة فقهية قانونية مقارنة


الباحث 
الدكتور عماد محمد رضا علي التميمي 
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية 
كلية الزرقاء الجامعية 
*



Individualization penal: concept and rooting it in the light of the legitimate purposes of the law of punishment
Jurisprudential Study comparative legal
Abstract
This study aims to shed light on one of the most important terms in modern criminal jurisprudence positive, namely the term "individualization criminal," The study examined the evolution of the theories that have emerged throughout history, which was seeking to explain the philosophy of punishment in the penal systems, and how it paved the evolution of these theories for the emergence of the term , also addressed the study intended to determine the meaning of the individualization of criminal and forensic rooting him in the light of the underlying philosophy of punishment in the Islamic criminal jurisprudence.
Keywords: individualization criminal
ملخص:
     تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى تسليط الضوء على واحد من أهم المصطلحات الحديثة في الفقه الجنائي الوضعي ألا وهو مصطلح "التفريد الجزائي"، وقد تناولت الدراسة تطوّر النظريات التي نشأت عبر التاريخ والتي كانت تسعى لتفسير الفلسفة العقابية في النظم الجنائية ، وكيف مهّد تطوّر هذه النظريات لظهور المصطلح ، كما تناولت الدراسة تحديد المعنى المراد للتفريد الجزائي، والتأصيل الشرعي له في ضوء الفلسفة التي تقوم عليها العقوبة في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي. 
الكلمات المفتاحية: التفريد الجزائي. 

مقدمة: 
تطور الفلسفة العقابية في القوانين الجنائية المعاصرة وأثر ذلك في نشوء مصطلح التفريد الجزائي.
    إن الحديث عن التفريد الجزائي يستلزم البحث في المعادلة المعقدة المكوّنة من ثلاثة متغيّرات غير ثابتة في علم الإجرام والعقاب وهي الجريمة والمجرم والعقوبة ، ولعلّ العقوبة هي المجهول الأصعب في هذه المعادلة ، ذلك لتجاذبها بين نظريات متعددة وفي كثير من الأحيان متناقضة في تفسير الفلسفة الكامنة وراء تشريع العقاب. 
   لقد ظلت المدارس التقليدية القديمة هي السائدة - ولوقت ليس ببعيد - في تحديد الفلسفة العقابية والمتمثلة بضرورة تطبيق العقوبة على مرتكب الجريمة ، لأن ذلك يستوجبه العدل وتفرضه ضرورة التأكيد على رفض المجتمع للتصرف الإجرامي ، حيث كانت العقوبة هي الجواب الحتمي للجريمة ، وفي هذه المرحلة كان يُنظر للعقوبة على أساس أن لها طابع القصاص والانتقام ، وبالتالي اصطبغت بما يسمى ب (الوظيفة الاستبعادية للعقوبة) ، والتي ترى أن كفاح المجتمع ضد الجريمة لا يكون إلا بإقصاء المجرم عن المجتمع ككل. من هنا ازدادت أهمية عقوبة الإعدام وكذلك العقوبات السالبة للحرية - خاصة طويلة المدة أو المؤبدة - لأنها تؤدي في النهاية إلى إبعاد المحكوم عليه عن المجتمع ، لذا فإن الدراسات العقابية في هذه المرحلة كانت تسمى (بعلم السجون) "Science Pénitentiaire".
  وعليه وفي ظل هذه الثقافة السائدة في المجتمع آنذاك -كان من غير الممكن ظهور مصطلح التفريد الجزائي.  
  إلا أن تطوّر العلوم الجنائية وظهور المدارس الحديثة في تحديد الفلسفة الكامنة وراء العقاب ، إضافة إلى تزايد وتعاظم الأصوات المنادية باحترام حقوق الإنسان والنظر إلى المجرم لا باعتباره مجرماً تجب معاقبته، لا بل النظر إليه على أنه مريض تجب معالجته ، فضلاً عن فشل السياسات العقابية القديمة في تحقيق الأهداف المرجوّة من العقاب ،كمنع الجريمة أو التقليل من وقوعها ، كل ذلك - مهّد الطريق لنشوء نظريات جديدة تمحْوَر تركيزها على المجرم لا على الجريمة. 
   يقول بنتام  : "إن العقاب وإن كان واحداً في الاسم  يختلف في الحقيقة باختلاف النوع والسن والمنزلة والثروة ، وغير ذلك من الأحوال ، مثلاً لو عوقب على الضرب بالغرامة لكانت العقوبة بالنسبة للغني عبثاً ، وبالنسبة للفقير ظلماً ، وكذلك العقاب إن كان مخلاً بالكرامة بطبيعته يكون قاسياً بالنسبة لذي المكانة ، ولا يصيب الطبقة التي تكون دون ذلك بشيء ، والحبس خراب لذي متجر ، وإعدام لشيخ هرم ، وعار أبدي للنساء ، ولا يكون فيه شيء من ذلك بالنسبة لقوم آخرين" . 
    وهكذا بدأت الأبحاث والدراسات والنظريات تتوالى في هذا الجانب مما أدى إلى قلب المفاهيم القديمة وصارت مسألة إصلاح الجاني هي الأولوية الأولى التي تتربع على رأس أهداف العقوبة ومبرراتها ، وكل عقوبة لا تحترم هذه الأولوية هي عقوبة مرفوضة بتاتاً من حيث المبدأ. 
   وفي ظل هذا التطور الكبير للدراسات الجنائية والعقابية بدأ فقهاء القانون بالبحث عن أنجع الوسائل لجعل العقوبة ملائمة لشخصية المجرم والدوافع الكامنة وراء ارتكابه للجريمة ، فقرروا أن من غير المنطقي أن تنطبق نفس العقوبة على شخص يرتكب جريمة قتل بدافع السرقة و شخص يرتكب جريمة قتل ضد زوجته نتيجة اندفاعاته العاطفية و النفسية جراء مفاجئته لزوجته وهي متلبسة بجريمة الخيانة الزوجية ، و الجريمة هنا تكون ناتجة عن خطأ الضحية و ليس خطأ الجاني ، و عليه يجب أن يتمتع بظروف التخفيف و عدم مساواته بالشخص الذي يقتل بدافع السرقة ، كل ذلك مهّد لظهور مصطلح "التفريد الجزائي أو العقابي"  . 
مشكلة الدراسة : 
  يمكننا بعد التقديم السابق أن نستخلص مشكلة الدراسة من خلال التساؤلات الآتية والتي ينتظر أن تجيب عنها هذه الدراسة: 
1-ما المقصود من مصطلح (التفريد الجزائي) ؟ 
2-ما التأصيل الشرعي لهذا المصطلح القانوني؟
3-ما نطاق هذا المصطلح في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي ؟
4-ما أثر العمل بالتفريد الجزائي في تحقيق مقاصد الشارع من العقاب ؟ 
أهمية الدراسة :   
   تكمن أهمية الدراسة في أنها: 
1-	تجيب عن الأسئلة التي تم طرحها في مشكلة الدراسة. 
2-	تبيّن غنى الشريعة الإسلامية واشتمالها على كافة القواعد والمبادئ الكبرى والنظريات التي يقوم عليها الفقه الجنائي الحديث . 
3-	تضيف إسهاماً جديداً ، يحتاج إليه الدارسون والمهتمون ، من خلال طرح الموضوع من الجانب الشرعي ، وعدم الاكتفاء بعرض الموضوع من جوانبه القانونية الوضعية . 

الدراسات السابقة : 
الدراسة الأولى : بحث منشور في المجلة الأردنية للدراسات الإسلامية ، المجلد الخامس ، العدد 1، 1430هـ -2009م وعنوان البحث : فردية العقاب بين نظرية الدفاع الاجتماعي والفقه الإسلامي ، محمد نوح معابدة.
  وقد عمل الباحث على إبراز جوانب نظرية الدفاع الاجتماعي السائدة في عالم الجريمة والعقاب في الفقه الجنائي الوضعي وربط تلك الجوانب بما هو مقرر في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي، كما وأثبت الباحث في نهاية بحثه مقارنة بين ما هو مقرر في الشريعة الإسلامية منذ قرون – في هذا الجانب - وبين ما دعت إليه النظرية في العصر الحديث . 
  ورغم أهمية البحث وإسهامه في تسليط الضوء على مصطلح التفريد الجزائي إلا أنه لا يغني عن بحثي هذا لما تضمنه هذا البحث من إضافات هامة تتعلق بالفلسفة التي قام عليها النظام العقابي في الفقه الإسلامي ، وتأصيل المصطلح والحكم عليه من خلال عرضه على تلك الفلسفة والنظر في المآلات التي ينتهي إليها .
الدراسة الثانية: رسالة دكتوراه في السياسة الجنائية صادرة عن وزارة التعليم العالي في الجمهورية الجزائرية ، مدرسة الدكتوراه للعلوم القانونية والإدارية ،2008/2009م ،  وعنوان البحث :تفريد الجزاء الجنائي ، للباحث بديار ماهر .
 وقد أسهب الباحث في الحديث عن المصطلح من جوانبه القانونية الوضعية، إلا أن البحث يفتقر إلى التأصيل الشرعي للمصطلح وتسليط الضوء عليه من خلال ما هو مقرر من القواعد العامة في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي. 
الدراسة الثالثة: رسالة ماجستير صادرة عن المركز العربي للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب ، الرياض ، 1414-1415هـ ، وعنوان الرسالة : السلطة التقديرية للقاضي في تفريد العقوبة في مجال التعزير ، للباحث : حامد حسن متروك الجهني .
 وقد تناول الباحث في دراسته أشكال التفريد بصفة عامة ثم حصر دراسته في التفريد القضائي ، ورغم أهمية الدراسة في هذا الجانب إلا أنها لا تغني عن دراستي ، إذ دراستي تتناول تأصيل المصطلح وتكييفه الفقهي وفق الفلسفة التي قام عليها النظام العقابي في الإسلام . 
الدراسة الرابعة:رسالة ماجستير صادرة عن المعهد العالي للقضاء التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، الرياض سنة 1428هـ ، وهي بعنوان :تفريد العقوبة التعزيرية للباحث حسن بن علي آل حامد الفقيه .
وقد تناول الباحث في دراسته مفهوم التفريد في اللغة والاصطلاح ثم تكلم عن تطور الدراسات المتعلقة بالعقاب في النظم الجنائية الوضعية ثم تكلم عن التفريد العقابي في الشريعة الإسلامية ، وللبحث إسهام طيب في إظهار بعض الجوانب المشرقة لمصطلح التفريد الجزائي في الشريعة الإسلامية إلا أنه لا يغني عن هذه الدراسة ، فالطرح مختلف ، فهذه الدراسة تركز على تأصيل المصطلح بشكل علمي تحليلي من خلال الربط بالمقاصد الشرعية الكامنة وراء الفلسفة العقابية في الشريعة الإسلامية . 




منهج البحث: 
أمّا المناهج المتبعة في هذا البحث فتتلخص بما يلي:
أولاً: المنهج الاستقرائي، وذلك من خلال استقراء النصوص الواردة في الموضوع من كتاب الله تعالى، وسنة النبي () وكتب الفقه والسيرة والتفسير ، وكذلك الكتب الحديثة المختصة بهذا الموضوع سواء القانونية منها أم الفقهية.
ثانياً: المنهج الاستنباطي، القائم على تحليل النص ومحاولة الوقوف على مقاصده وعلله، واستنباط الأحكام المتفقة مع منطوق النص وغاياته ومراميه. 
خطة البحث: 
مقدمة : تطور الفلسفة العقابية في القوانين الجنائية المعاصرة وأثر ذلك في نشوء مصطلح التفريد الجزائي .
المبحث الأول: تحديد مفهوم مصطلح "التفريد الجزائي" في القانون الجنائي المعاصر. 
المبحث الثاني: التأصيل الشرعي لمصطلح "التفريد الجزائي" . ويشتمل على مطلبين : 
المطلب الأول: فلسفة العقاب في الجرائم الحدية وأثر ذلك في التفريد الجزائي .  
المطلب الثاني: فلسفة العقاب في الجرائم التعزيرية وأثر ذلك في التفريد الجزائي.
الخاتمة: وتشتمل على: النتائج والتوصيات. 




المبحث الأول
تحديد مفهوم مصطلح " التفريد الجزائي " في القانون الجنائي المعاصر.
 يُراد بالتفريد الجزائي: إخضاع كل مجرم بحسب حالته أو درجة خطورته لما يلائمه من تدابير وقائية وعلاجية وتربوية تضمن تهذيبه وتربيته.  
 و يعرفه البعض بقولهم: " ألا يكون العقاب عاماً موحداً بالنسبة إلى كل من اقترفوا جرماً واحداً ولكن يختلف من فرد لآخر وفقاً للاختلافات في الشخصية والدوافع وسائر الظروف التي تدفع إلى الجريمة داخلية أو خارجية وما إلى ذلك من الفروق الفردية بين البشر".  
وعرفه البعض بأنه: إعطاء القاضي سلطة تقديرية واسعة لاختيار العقوبة المناسبة في نوعها ومقدارها للحالة الماثلة أمامه. 
   وللمساعدة في تحقيق تلك الغاية يعمد المشرّع إلى وضع  تدرّجات متعددة في السلم العقابي حسب ظروف وأحوال كل جريمة، وليس بمقدور المشرّع أن يحدّد سلفاً العقوبة المناسبة لكل مجرم والتي يؤدي توقيعها إلى تحقيق الأغراض المتوخّاة منها. 
     ورغم الجسامة الذاتية للجريمة الواحدة أياً كان سبب وقوعها وزمانها، إلا أن المشرّع بعد أن يقدّر جسامتها في صورة حد أقصى وحد أدنى للعقاب يترك للقاضي أن يختار بين هذين الحدين، حسب جسامة الجريمة وظروف وقوعها وخطورة المجرم. 
   ومن خلال ما أوردناه في التعريفات نلحظ أن التفريد الجزائي يمكن تقسيمه إلى ثلاثة أنواع يكمّل كل منها الآخر ، وهذه الأنواع الثلاثة هي : 
1-	التفريد  التشريعي:
  هو ذلك التفريد  الذي يتولاه المشرّع نفسه عند تحديد وتقدير عقوبات متنوعة للجريمة آخذاً  في اعتباره جسامتها وظروف فاعلها أو المسئول عنها.   
     ومن مظاهر هذا التفريد  أن يحدد للجريمة عقوبة ذات حد أدنى وحد أقصى، وكذلك تقدير الظروف المشددة ، سواء أكانت ظروفاً مادية مثل استخدام المادة السامة في القتل، أم شخصية مثل سبق الإصرار في جريمة القتل.  
     كذلك من مظاهر التفريد التشريعي تبنّي المشرع لنظام الأعذار القانونية المخففة للعقاب ، و تقرير معاملة خاصة للأحداث الجانحين.
2- التفريد القضائي: 
بعد أن يحدد المشرع عقوبة الجريمة بحدين أقصى وأدنى يترك للقاضي إعمال سلطته في تقدير العقوبة بين هذين الحدين، آخذاً في الاعتبار الظروف الخاصة بارتكاب الجريمة من حيث جسامتها وخطورة الجاني.  
    ومن صور هذا التفريد :أن يترك المشرع للقاضي الخيار بين عقوبتين كالحبس أو الغرامة، أو الحكم بالعقوبة الأصلية مع النفاذ ، أو إيقاف التنفيذ إذا توافرت شروطه.


3- التفريد الإداري أو التنفيذي: 
هو الذي تقوم به الإدارة العقابية القائمة  على تنفيذ العقوبة دون أن ترجع في ذلك إلى السلطة القضائية ، ويهدف هذا التفريد إلى إصلاح حال المجرم وذلك بفحص المحكوم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية فحصاً طبياً ونفسياً واجتماعياً ، وإخضاعه تبعاً لنتيجة الفحص لما يلائمه من المعاملة في المؤسسة العقابية.  
    ومن مظاهر التفريد الإداري جواز الإفراج الشرطي عن المحكوم عليه إذا استوفى مدة معينة من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه إذا وجد ما يدعو إلى الثقة في أنه لن يعود إلى سلوك طريق الجريمة مرة أخرى.
   وبناء على تلك التقسيمات فلا نرى صحة التعريفات التي  حصرت التفريد الجزائي بتوسيع صلاحيات القاضي في اختيار العقوبة المناسبة ، إذ في ذلك تضييق لمفهوم التفريد الجزائي إذ تنحصر آثاره في عملية اختيار العقوبة ، بينما نعلم أن التفريد الجزائي يعتمد كذلك - اعتماداً كبيراً على المشرّع وسعة أفقه ، كما يعتمد على حسن التنفيذ  إذ يجب على سلطة التنفيذ عن طريق الردع الخاص بالإيلام النفسي في العقوبات قصيرة الأجل ، وعن طريق إعادة بناء الشخص اجتماعياً في العقوبات السالبة للحرية طويلة الأجل نسبياً - أن تساهم في إعطاء العقوبة التي فرّدها القاضي روحها الردعية أو التقويمية أو العلاجية لأن رجال التنفيذ هم الذين يؤثرون في الجاني تأثيراً مباشراً وينفثون في العقاب روحه الفعّالة المؤدية إلى النتائج التي يرجوها الشارع والقاضي معاً . 
   من أجل ذلك كان التعريف الذي أثبتناه أولاً هو أكثر دقة في التعبير عن المفهوم العام للتفريد الجزائي في القانون الوضعي . 

المبحث الثاني
التأصيل الشرعي لمصطلح "التفريد الجزائي".
  لقد ظلت العدالة رهينة للتجاذبات التي أنتجتها المواقف المتطرفة لفلاسفة علم الإجرام والعقاب في القوانين الوضعية ، فبينما سادت قديماً فلسفة الانتقام من المجرم والتنكيل به دون أية رحمة أو شفقة ،وظلت هذه الفلسفة قائمة  حتى ضج المجتمع بمساوئها ، ونتيجة لهذا التشدد والتطرف المبالغ فيه ، ظهر من الفلاسفة من ينادي بالانقلاب على تلك الفلسفة العقابية  رأساً على عقب ، وبدأت النظريات العقابية الجديدة تتمحوَر حول المجرم وظروفه بمعزل عن الجريمة المرتكبة وبصرف النظر عن فظاعتها ، ونتيجة لهذا التطرف الجديد الذي لم تثبت نجاعته أيضاً - نشأ اتجاه جديد ينادي بالمزاوجة ما بين النظر إلى الجريمة والمجرم والظروف المحتفة بكليهما .  
      والباحث المنصف في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي وقواعده العامة والفرعية سيجد أن ما أثبتته الشريعة في هذا المجال منذ قرون عديدة - ما زالت القوانين الوضعية البشرية تعجز عن اللحاق به بعد كل هذه التجارب المريرة والمخاضات العسيرة. 
      لقد قررت الشريعة الإسلامية ومن أول يوم– أن العقوبات في الإسلام لا تقوم على  أساس الانتقام من الجاني ، بل هي مثل كل أحكام الإسلام ، قائمة على ما يحقق مصالح البشر ، أو حماية المصالح كما يقال في فقه القانون الوضعي ،يقول ابن تيمية: “العقوبات الشرعية إنما شُرعت رحمة من الله تعالى لعباده، فهي صادرة عن رحمة الخلق وإرادة الإحسان إليهم , ولهذا ينبغي لمن يعاقب الناس على ذنوبهم أن يقصد بذلك الإحسان إليهم والرحمة بهم، كما يقصد الوالد تأديب ولده ، وكما يقصد الطبيب معالجة المريض” .
     إلا أن الشريعة الإسلامية لا تصل بها الرحمة والشفقة إلى درجة إلغاء النظام العقابي بالكلية ،أو النزول به إلى المستوى الذي يفقده غاياته ، فذلك فساد محض ، ويتناقض مع مقررات الوحي القطعية في الفوائد المترتبة من توقيع بعض العقوبات على الجناة في حفظ أمن المجتمع وتحقيق استقراره ، يقول تعالى: " وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَاْ أُولِيْ الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ "( البقرة : 179)  ، فليست الرحمة هنا مرادفة لمعنى التسامح كما يقول الإمام محمد أبو زهرة – ذلك أن التسامح والرفق إن لم يصادف محله كان أشد ما يكون قسوة ، ذلك لأنه إن كان رفقاً بالذين أجرموا فهو قسوة على فرائس هذا الإجرام وضحاياه.  
   لقد قامت الفلسفة العقابية في الشريعة الإسلامية على دعائم عدة تم المزج بينها بطريقة متميزة تحقق الأهداف المرجوة من النظام العقابي وبالتالي تتحقق مصالح المجتمع. 
  ومن أجل تلك الغاية فقد قسمت الشريعة الإسلامية الجرائم إلى قسمين: جرائم الحدود وجرائم التعازير. 
المطلب الأول: فلسفة العقاب في الجرائم الحدية ، وأثر ذلك في التفريد الجزائي.  
لقد قامت فلسفة العقاب في هذه الجرائم على الأسس الآتية: 
أولاً: العقوبة هي الجزاء المقابل للجريمة. 
وأساس هذه الفلسفة قائم على أن العقوبة هي الجزاء العادل للجريمة، وعليه فلا بد من توقيع العقوبة كلّما ثبت ارتكاب الجريمة، و قد ساق الفقهاء بعضاً من الأدلة الدالة على ما ذكرنا ومن ذلك:  
1-	قوله تعالى:" إِنَّمَا جَزَاء الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَن يُقَتَّلُواْ أَوْ يُصَلَّبُواْ أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " (المائدة: 33).
2-	قوله تعالى:" وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ " (المائدة: 38) .
وجه الاستدلال من النصين الكريمين: إن الله تعالى استخدم لفظ الجزاء بمعنى المقابل الذي لا يتخلّف عن الفعل. 
وقد بنى بعض الفقهاء وعلى رأسهم فقهاء الشافعية بعضاً من تخريجاتهم الفقهية على هذا الفهم ، فقرروا في مسألة تعدد الجرائم والعقوبات – ضرورة توقيع جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها على الجاني مهما تعددت باعتبار أن كل عقوبة تقابل فعلاً قد ارتكبه الجاني ، وهذا بخلاف رأي من قال من الفقهاء بتداخل العقوبات التي هي من جنس واحد .  
3-	ما روي في شأن المرأة المخزومية التي سرقت عقب فتح مكة ، وقد اهتمت قريش لأمرها ، وخافوا من تطبيق الحد عليها ، فطلبوا من أسامة بن زيد – رضي الله عنهما - أن يشفع لها عند النبي ، فلمّا فعل ، غضب النبي () غضباً شديداً ،وخطب الناس ، فقال:" يا أيها الناس ، إنما أهلك من كان قبلكم ، أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه ، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد ، وأيم الله لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ". 
وجه الدلالة من الحديث الشريف: إن الرسول الكريم (  ) يشدد على تطبيق عقوبة الحد على كل من ثبت عليه قضاءً أنه أرتكب الجريمة المقرر لها تلك العقوبة ، وأنه لا يجوز تعديلها أو إسقاطها والعفو عنها .
4-	تطبيق النبي () حد القذف على اللذين قذفوا السيدة عائشة - رضي الله عنها -.  
وجه الدلالة من الواقعة : لقد فهم الفقهاء من هذه الواقعة اطراد مبدأ المساواة في تطبيق عقوبات الجرائم الحدية ، يقول السهيلي في شرحه على سيرة ابن هشام عند ذكر توقيع الرسول (  ) عقوبة الحد على القذفة: " وفيه التسوية بين أفضل الناس بعد النبي () وأدنى الناس درجة في الإيمان ، لا يزاد القاذف على الثمانين وإن شتم خير الناس بعد رسول الله () ولا ينقص منها " . 
ثانياً : هدف العقوبة منع الجريمة.
  فالعقوبة في جزء من أهدافها - ولعله في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي هو الهدف الأهم -  ترمي إلى منع ارتكاب مزيد من الجرائم بما يحققه توقيع العقوبة على جريمة وقعت فعلاً من ردع عام وخاص. 
   ومما يدلل على ذلك أن أغلب الفقهاء كانوا يعرّفون العقوبة بما يفهم منه صراحة مسألة الزجر والردع ، فالماوردي الشافعي يعرّف الجريمة بأنها: " زواجر وضعها الله تعالى للردع عن ارتكاب ما حظر وترك ما أمر"  , ويقرر الإمام القرافي المالكي - أن الزواجر مشروعة لدرء المفاسد المتوقعة ، وأنها في معظمها زجراً للعصاة عن المعصية ، وزجراً لمن يقدم بعدهم على المعصية.  
  كما قرر الكمال ابن الهمام في كتابه فتح القدير أن العقوبات في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي إنما شرعت لتحقيق الردع العام ، ففي تنفيذها على المجرم منع له من العود للإجرام مرة أخرى ، وفي تنفيذ العقوبة علناً أمام الناس ما يحقق المنع العام. 


ثالثاً: هدف العقوبة إصلاح الجاني . 
    مما لا شك فيه أن إصلاح الجاني كان من ضمن الأهداف التي تسعى العقوبات الشرعية إلى تحقيقها ، إلا أن هذا الهدف كان أحياناً يتصدر أهداف العقوبة جميعها ، وأحياناً أخرى نرى الأهداف الأخرى كالردع والزجر مثلاً هي التي تتصدر المشهد ، وما ذاك إلا بسبب الموازنة الدقيقة التي تفرضها الشريعة الإسلامية لحفظ مصالح المجتمع من جهة وحفظ مصلحة الفرد من جهة أخرى . 
   ولمّا كانت العقوبات الحديّة  قد فرضت في مقابلة جرائم خطيرة تمس المجتمع وأمنه واستقراره ، وفيها اعتداء على ضرورياته ومقومات وجوده ، كان من الأجدى إنزال العقوبة الرادعة بالجاني ، ذلك أنه أنزل الأذى بالأمة كلها ، وبالتالي لا بد عند تقدير العقوبة من ملاحظة مقدار الأذى الذي أحدثه الجاني بالمجني عليه إضافة إلى مدى الترويع والإفزاع العام الذي أحدثته الجريمة  ، فلا تقاس جريمة السرقة مثلاً بمقدار المال المسروق ، وإنما بما أحدثته هذه الجريمة من إخلال بضرورة من ضرورات حياة المجتمع وهي  حفظ أموال الناس ، وكذا القاتل بجريمته معتد على حق الحياة لكل نفس ، يقول تعالى : " مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ" (المائدة: 32) ، لهذا كان القصاص رغم ما فيه من إتلاف للنفوس إلا أنه بمثابة الحياة للمجتمع ، يقول  تعالى : " وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَاْ أُولِيْ الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ " (البقرة : 179) .
  وفي هذا المعنى يقول العز بن عبد السلام:" ربما كانت أسباب المصالح مفاسد ،فيؤمر بها أو تباح ، لا لكونها مفاسد ، بل لكونها مؤدية إلى المصالح ، وذلك كقطع الأيدي المتآكلة حفظاً للأرواح ، وكالمخاطرة بالأرواح في الجهاد ، وكذلك العقوبات الشرعية كلها ليست مطلوبة لكونها مفاسد ، بل لكون المصلحة هي المقصود من شرعها ، كقطع يد السارق وقاطع الطريق ، وقتل الجناة ورجم الزناة ... ". 
   وتأسيساً على العرض السابق لأهداف العقوبة الحديّة فإننا نقول : إن الشريعة الإسلامية بهذه الفلسفة - لا تقر التفريد الجزائي في مجال العقوبات الحديّة المقدرة ، ولذلك فالفقهاء يقررون أن العقوبات الحديّة لا ينظر فيها إلى مقادير الأفعال الجرمية  ، بقدر ما ينظر فيها إلى مقدار انتهاكها لحرمات الله تعالى - التي تحمى الفضيلة وتدفع الرذيلة ،لذلك من سرق القليل عقوبته كمن سرق الكثير ، ومن زنى بأمة كان في عقوبته كمن زنى بحرة ، ومن قذف رجلاً من عامة الناس كان كمن قذف رجلاً من أشراف الناس .  
   وهنا يمكن أن يثار السؤال الآتي : أليس في تطبيق العقوبات الحدية المقدرة سلفاً على كل من ارتكب جريمة من هذه الجرائم بمعزل عن شخص الجاني والظروف المحيطة به ، أليس في ذلك إهدار للعدل واستبعاد للمجرم الذي قد يكون ضحية للظروف التي تحيط به ؟ 
 ويمكن أن يصاغ السؤال بعبارة أخرى أكثر وضوحاً - فنقول : أليس في استبعاد الشريعة الإسلامية لمبدأ التفريد الجزائي في العقوبات الحدية المقدرة ثلم وقصور يجعل منها غير صالحة للتطبيق في هذا العصر التي تطبق فيه الدراسات الاجتماعية والقانونية الحديثة على أن الهدف الأول للعقوبة يجب أن يكون هو إصلاح الجاني وليس معاقبته ؟ . 
   وللإجابة على هذا التساؤل أقول وبالله التوفيق : 
عند استقراء الجرائم التي لها عقوبة مقدرة في الشريعة الإسلامية نجدها منحصرة في عدد قليل جداً وجامع هذه الجرائم أنها من أكبر الكبائر التي يمثل إتيانها اعتداء صارخ على أمن المجتمع ونظامه العام ، ولقد تشدّد الشرع الحنيف في طرائق إثبات هذه الجرائم بحيث يجعل من إثباتها ليس بالأمر السهل،  كما أمر بإسقاط العقوبة الحدية لمجرد الشبهة ، كما حث الشارع الحكيم على مسألة التوبة والستر قبل أن يصل الأمر إلى القضاء ،إضافة إلى ما قررته الشريعة من الأحكام والبدائل التي تحول دون ارتكاب هذه الجرائم ،  فإن أصر المجرم بعد ذلك على هتك الحجب واختراق الحواجز التي تحول بينه وبين ارتكاب جريمته فإن مقتضى العدل وحفظ النظام العام للأمة يحتم أن يجازى المسيء بإساءته ، ويكون الجزاء مناسباً لمقدار الأذى والضرر الذي ألحقه الجاني بالمجتمع من جراء ارتكابه لهذه الجريمة الخطيرة ، وقد أسلفنا قبل قليل أن الفقهاء يقررون أن العقوبات الحديّة لا ينظر فيها إلى مقادير الأفعال الجرمية ، بقدر ما ينظر فيها إلى مقدار انتهاكها لحرمات الله تعالى - التي تحمى الفضيلة وتدفع الرذيلة ، فالسارق يروّع الحي الذي نزلت الجريمة بساحته ، والزاني يفسد الصلات بين الرجل والمرأة ، فتكون العلاقات الآثمة ، وبذلك تضيع الأنساب , والقاذف يشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا ... وهكذا. 
  وإيقاع العقاب بالجاني هو مقتضى العدل ،وهو لا ينافي الرحمة التي جاءت بها الشرائع السماوية، لذلك قرر النبي ()فيما قرر من قوانين الرحمة -أن من لا يرحم الناس لا يرحمه القانون الرادع الزاجر  ، فقال (): " من لا يرحم لا يُرحم ".   
  يقول الإمام محمد أبو زهرة رحمه الله - : " إن شذّاب المجتمعات كالناتئ من الأبنية ، لا بد كي يكون النسق رائعاً وجميلاً وقوياً موثّق الأركان من أخذ هذا الناتئ بالمعول لتقوم عمد البناء ، كالأشجار المثمرة لا تثمر إلا إذا شذّبت أطرافها من كل ما يتعلق بها من طفيل النبات ".  
المطلب الثاني: فلسفة العقاب في الجرائم التعزيرية، وأثر ذلك في التفريد الجزائي. 
  لقد ظهر ومن خلال استقراء الكثير من الوقائع الجرمية التعزيرية   أن ردع الجناة وزجرهم هو هدف أصيل منشود لغايات استئصال الجريمة والحيلولة دون وقوعها ما أمكن ، كما يظهر من تلك الوقائع المشار إليها – أن ذلك لا يتم بمعزل عن النظر في شخصية الجاني والظروف التي أحاطت به عند ارتكابه للجريمة . 
 و لقد ظهر –أيضاً - أن من أهم الأسس التي يقوم عليها توقيع العقاب في هذا الجانب هو إصلاح الجاني نفسه من خلال اختيار العقوبة التي تناسب حاله بحيث يتحقق الردع والزجر المطلوب ، وإلا صار توقيع العقوبة يتم بشكل آلي بمعزل عن المآلات التي قد تنجم عن ذلك ولو كانت هذه المآلات فاسدة ، وبالتالي تفقد العقوبة هدفها المنشود وغاياتها المطلوبة ، ويصير إيقاعها على الجاني نوع من أنواع التعسف في استخدام الحق .
  إن الوسيلة إذا غلب على الظن عدم إفضائها إلى الثمرة المرجوة منها لم تشرع ، ذلك لأن استعمالها حينئذ يكون ضرباً من العبث أو الإضرار ، وكلاهما لا يشرع لمناقضته قصد الشارع ، يقول العز بن عبد السلام في كتابه القواعد : " كل تصرف تقاعد عن تحصيل مقصوده فهو باطل "   
ومن الأدلة والشواهد الدالة على هذه الفلسفة العقابية في الجرائم التعزيرية ما يأتي : 
1.	يقول تعالى: ( يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ مَن يَأْتِ مِنكُنَّ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا) (سورة الأحزاب : 30).
وجه الدلالة من الآية الكريمة : 
إن الجريمة  كما تتغلّظ عليها العقوبة باجتماع الموانع تتغلّظ العقوبة –أيضاً -باجتماع النعم ، ولهذا هدد الله عز وجل نساء النبي ()بضعف ما هدد به غيرهن من النساء . 
1-	قوله ():" أقيلوا ذوي الهيئات عثراتهم " وفي رواية " أقيلوا ذوي الهيئات عثراتهم إلا الحدود ". 
يقول ابن القيم في تعليقه على هذا الحديث ومبيناً وجه الدلالة منه ما نصه : " والظاهر أنهم ذوو الأقدار بين الناس في الجاه والشرف والسؤدد، فإن الله تعالى خصّهم بنوع تكريم وتفضيل على بني جنسهم، فمن كان منهم مستوراً، مشهوراً بالخير، حتى كبا به جواده، ونبا عضب صبره، وأديل عليه غلبة شيطانه، فلا يسارَع إلى تأديبه وعقوبته، بل تقال عثرته، ما لم تكن حداً من حدود الله تعالى، فإنه يتعين استيفاؤه من الشريف كما يتعين أخذه من الوضيع، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها" ، وقال: "إن بني إسرائيل كان إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف قطعوه".
وهذا باب عظيم من أبواب محاسن هذه الشريعة الكاملة، وسياستها للعالم، وانتظامها لمصالح العباد في المعاش والمعاد" .
2-	تقرر في كتب الفقه أن حبس المدين المماطل الممتنع عن الأداء شرع وسيلة لدفعه إلى إظهار ماله ليؤدي الدين الذي عليه ، وذلك إذا غلب على الظن يساره ، فيحبس بناء على طلب الدائن ، فإذا ثبت إعساره ، فلا يجاب طلب الدائن حبسه ، لأن في حبسه مجرد الإضرار الذي لا يؤدي إلى الغاية المنشودة . يقول العز بن عبد السلام في هذا الصدد : " إن ثبت إعساره فلا يجوز حبسه حتى يثبت يساره ". 
   ويستدل من هذا الفقه أن الوسائل وإن كانت في أصلها مشروعة إلا أنها تسقط بسقوط مقاصدها ، فإن علمنا أن حال الجاني لا ينصلح بالعقوبة المراد إيقاعها صار توقيعها عليه فقط- لمجرد الإضرار الذي لا يحقق الغاية المنشودة من العقاب وهي الردع والزجر والإصلاح .  
3-	من المقرر في الشريعة أن من اعتاد الإجرام واستمرأه فإنه يشدد عليه في العقوبة فإن لم يرتدع أمكن استئصاله من الجماعة بقتله أو بكف شره عنها بتخليده في الحبس ، فمثلاً اللواطة لغير المحصن ، يعاقب عليها الفاعل والمفعول به بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة ، فإن اعتاد الجناة هذه الجريمة ولم تردعهم العقوبة أمكن قتلهم لشناعة جرمهم وأثره الخطير على أمن المجتمع وسلامة أخلاقه ، كما أن السارق إذا لم تردعه العقوبة وعاد للجريمة مرة بعد مرة أمكن تخليده في الحبس حتى يموت أو تظهر توبته . 
4-	ما روي من فتوى إمام الأندلس يحيى بن يحيى الليثي صاحب مالك لبعض ملوك المغاربة وهو الأمير عبد الرحمن بن الحكم الأموي صاحب الأندلس ، وكان قد نظر في رمضان إلى جارية له كان يحبها حباً شديداً ، فعبث بها ، فلم يملك نفسه أن وقع عليها ، ثم ندم ندماً شديداً ، فسأل الفقهاء عن توبته وكفارته ، فقال يحيى بن يحيى : تصوم شهرين متتابعين ، فلمّا بدر يحيى بذلك سكت بقية الفقهاء حتى خرجوا ، فقالوا ليحيى : مالك لم تفته بمذهب مالك ، وهو التخيير بين العتق والصيام والإطعام ؟ فقال: لو فتحنا له هذا الباب سهل عليه أن يطأ كل يوم ويعتق رقبة ، ولكن حملته على أصعب الأمور لئلا يعود .  
   ورغم إنكار بعض الفقهاء كالغزالي والجويني لهذه الفتوى بدعوى مخالفتها للنصوص إلا أن البعض الآخر من الفقهاء من أيّد هذه الفتوى وانتصر لها ، يقول الإمام يحيى الطوفي الحنبلي : " أمّا تعين الصوم في كفارة رمضان على الموسر فليس يبعد إذا أدى إليه اجتهاد مجتهد ، وليس ذلك من باب وضع الشرع بالرأي ، بل من باب الاجتهاد بالمصلحة ، أو من باب تخصيص العام المستفاد من ترك الاستفصال في حديث الأعرابي  ، وهو عام ضعيف ، فيخص بهذا الاجتهاد المصلحي المناسب ، وقد فرّق الشرع بين الغني والفقير في كثير من المواضع ، فليكن هذا من تلك المواضع "  .
 ولقد علّق القرافي على هذه الفتوى بما أورده صاحب الفواكه بما معناه :" إن الكفّارات شرعت للزجر والملوك لا تنزجر بالإعتاق ، لسهولته عليهم ، فتعيّن ما هو زاجر لهم ، وهذا من النظر في المصلحة ، ولا تأباه القواعد ، ولعله غير مناف للتخيير ، لإمكان حمل التخيير على فقد المعّين لنوع منها " . 
  وقال القرافي في تهذيب الفروق : " إفتاء يحيى له بالصوم هو الأوفق بكون مشروعية الكفّارات للزجر ، ولم يفته يحيى على أنه أمر لا يجوز غيره "  . 
5-	ورد في كتب الفقه الحنفي  أن الفقهاء كانوا يقسّمون الناس -عند ارتكابهم للجرائم التعزيرية - إلى أربعة مراتب ، وهي على النحو الآتي : 
المرتبة الأولى: وهم أشراف الناس من العلماء والفقهاء والأتقياء الذين عرفوا بالصلاح وهم سادة الناس يتبعونهم ويأخذون بآرائهم ، فلو بدر من واحد من هؤلاء زلة ليست له عادة ، أرسل إليه القاضي أمينه يقول له : بلغني أنك فعلت كذا وكذا . وفي هذا أبلغ  الأثر في نفوس أصحاب هذه المرتبة . 
المرتبة الثانية:الأشراف من الأمراء والقادة ووجهاء الناس، ويكون تعزيرهم باستدعائهم إلى مجلس القضاء وإعلامهم بما بدر منهم ومواجهتهم بذلك ، ولذلك وقعه الكبير في نفوس هؤلاء لما يحمله ذلك من الزجر. 
المرتبة الثالثة : أوساط الناس وهم غالبية المجتمع وعامته ، فإن بدر من هؤلاء شيء مما يستوجب التعزير تم جلبهم بواسطة الشرطة إلى مجلس القضاء ، وعوقبوا بما يصلح حالهم، سواء أكان ذلك بالحبس أم بغيره . 
المرتبة الرابعة: الأخسّاء وهم سفلة الناس ممن اشتهروا بسوء الخلق وقلة الأدب واعتادوا على الإساءة ، فهؤلاء يقادون إلى المحاكم ويعنّفوا وربما يضربوا ثم يتم إيقاع العقوبة المناسبة بحقهم . 
  ونلحظ من هذه التقسيمات السالفة أن شخصية المجرم وسلوكياته وأسبقياته والظروف المحيطة به لها أثر بالغ في تحديد العقوبة المناسبة في الجرائم التعزيرية يقول القرافي :" إن التعزير يختلف باختلاف الأعمار والأمصار، فرب تعزير في بلد يكون إكراماً في بلد آخر ، كقطع الطيلسان   ليس تعزيراً في الشام فإنه إكرام ، وكشف الرأس عند الأندلسيين ليس هواناً وبمصر والعراق هوان ".  
. 
 بعد سرد هذه الأدلة لا يمكننا إلا أن نقول: إن ما يسمى ب (التفريد الجزائي) أو (تفريد العقوبة )هو مصطلح مشروع في أصله في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي ويتجلى ظهوره في الجرائم التعزيرية التي تشكل غالب الوقائع الجرمية التي تحدث في المجتمع . 











 الخاتمة: 
بعد ما تم عرضه في هذه الدراسة يمكن استخلاص النتائج الآتية: 
1-	لقد مهّد لظهور مصطلح التفريد الجزائي الكثير من الدراسات والنظريات الاجتماعية والقانونية والتي كانت تستهدف البحث في الجريمة والإجرام وكيفية التخلص أو التقليل من ارتكاب الوقائع الجرمية . 
2-	عرف الفقه الإسلامي مضامين مصطلح التفريد الجزائي منذ قرون عديدة ، ذلك أن الفقه الإسلامي ورغم أن عماده تقوم على مبادئ وكليات وقواعد ثابتة إلا أن تلك القواعد والمبادئ والكليات تعطيه القدرة الفائقة على استيعاب كافة الوسائل والآليات الشرعية التي تحقق مصالح المجتمع . 
3-	إن تقسيم الجرائم في الشريعة إلى جرائم حدية وجرائم تعزيرية هو في الأصل نوع من أنواع التفريد الجزائي في شقه التشريعي، كما أن حصر الجرائم الحدية بهذا العدد القليل واعتبار باقي الجرائم هي جرائم تعزيرية يصب في اتجاه التوسع في التفريد الجزائي بشكل يحقق مقاصد الشارع من العقاب . 
4-	لا تقر الشريعة الإسلامية التفريد الجزائي في الجرائم الحدية إذا ثبتت ، وذلك لأن الفلسفة التي تقوم عليها فكرة العقاب في هذه الجرائم هو النظر إلى مدى الإضرار بالنظام العام للمجتمع ومقدار الترويع الذي أحدثته الجريمة المرتكبة نظراً لجسامة هذه الجرائم وخطورتها البالغة على الأمة ككل . 
أمّا أبرز التوصيات فتتمثل في : دعوة السلطات التشريعية - في كافة البلاد الإسلامية – إلى النظر في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية من أجل تطوير الأحكام القضائية ، وصبغ تلك الأحكام بالصبغة الشرعية ، خصوصاً وأن الأبحاث والدراسات تثبت تفوّق الشريعة وتميّزها في هذا الجانب .
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .



المراجع

قائمة الهوامش:
 ويظهر فيها أهم المراجع التي تم الرجوع إليها أثناء كتابة البحث 
  - أبو عامر، زكي، دراسة في علم الإجرام والعقاب ، القسم الثاني ، علم العقاب ، 1987، ص303 ، حسني، محمود نجيب ، علم العقاب ، دار النهضة العربية ، 1972 ، ص 91 ، الخبالي، حسن، مبدأ تفريد الجزاء ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة الملك محمد الخامس ، الرباط ، المغرب ، ص2، محمد، أمين مصطفى ، علم الجزاء الجنائي(الجزاء الجنائي بين النظرية والتطبيق)، دار الجامعة للنشر، 1995، ص52.
  - جيرمي بنتام  Geremy  Bentham، رجل قانون ومفكر ليبرالي وفيلسوف إنجليزي ، أتيح له أن يطلع على الأحوال غير الإنسانية التي يعيش فيه المساجين الانجليز ، ووجه اهتمامه في مجال إعادة التربية . الموسوعة العربية ، المجلد الخامس ، العلوم القانونية والاقتصادية ص43. 
  - بنتام، أصول الشرائع ، ترجمة فتحي زغلول ، ط1 ، ج1 ، ص 233. 
  - المراجع السابقة ، وانظر سلامة ، مأمون محمد ، حدود سلطة القاضي الجنائي في تطبيق القانون، دار الفكر العربي، 1975م ،ص6.
  -راشد، علي ، ورقة مقدمة لمجموعة أعمال الحلقة العربية الأولى للدفاع الاجتماعي ، القاهرة 1964م ، ص 215 ، بهنسي ، فتحي ، المسؤولية الجنائية في الفقه الإسلامي ، دار القلم ، دمشق ،1961م ،  ص 6 ، معابده، محمد نوح ، فردية العقاب بين نظرية الدفاع الاجتماعي والفقه الإسلامي ، بحث منشور في المجلة الأردنية للدراسات الإسلامية ، جامعة آل البيت ، المجلد الخامس العدد 1430هـ ، 2009م ، ص 158. 
  -أبو زيد ، محمود ، المعجم في علم الإجرام والاجتماع القانوني والعقاب ، دار الكتاب للطباعة والنشر ، القاهرة ، ص303. 
  -الروسان، إيهاب ، التفريد القضائي للعقوبة ، الجبور ، خالد ، التفريد العقابي ، ط1،  2009م ، دار وائل للنشر ، عمان ص 23.
  - الجوهري، مصطفى فهمي ، تفريد العقوبة في القانون الجنائي "دراسة تحليلية تأصيلية في القانون المصري وقوانين بعض الدول العربية"، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002م ، ص3.
  - سرور، أحمد فتحي ، أصول السياسة الجنائية، دار النهضة العربية، 1972، ص245 ، صدقي، عبد الرحيم ،علم العقاب على ضوء العلم الحديث في الفكر المصري والمقارن، دار المعارف، الطبعة الأولى، 1986، ص165 ، الجوهري، مصطفى فهمي ، تفريد العقوبة في القانون الجنائي "دراسة تحليلية تأصيلية في القانون المصري وقوانين بعض الدول العربية"، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002م ، ص45 ، المهداتي ، لطيفة ، حدود سلطة القاضي التقديرية في تفريد الجزاء ،الرباط،2007م ،ص14 ، عوض ، رمزي ، التفاوت في تقدير العقوبة " المشكلة والحل، دراسة مقارنة"، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2005م، ص32. خلف،محمد ، مبادئ علم العقاب، الشركة العامة للنشر والتوزيع، 1978م ، الطبعة الثالثة، ص88.
  - السيد، احمد لطفي ، المدخل لدراسة الظاهرة الإجرامية والحق في العقاب، ج1 ـ الظاهرة الإجرامية ـ، 2003م ، ص32، المهداتي ، لطيفة ، حدود سلطة القاضي التقديرية في تفريد الجزاء ،الرباط،2007م ،ص14.
  - المراجع السابقة . 
  - الجوهري، مصطفى فهمي ، تفريد العقوبة في القانون الجنائي "دراسة تحليلية تأصيلية في القانون المصري وقوانين بعض الدول العربية"، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002م ، ص6 ، المهداتي ، لطيفة ، حدود سلطة القاضي التقديرية في تفريد الجزاء ،الرباط،2007م ،ص16 ، عوض ، رمزي ، التفاوت في تقدير العقوبة " المشكلة والحل، دراسة مقارنة"، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2005م، ص34. خلف، محمد ، مبادئ علم العقاب، الشركة العامة للنشر والتوزيع، 1978م ، الطبعة الثالثة، ص103.
  - انظر عودة ، عبد القادر ، التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي ، مؤسسة الرسالة ، بيروت ، ط6، 1985م ، ج1/611.
  - ابن تيمية ،أحمد ، الفتاوى ، كتاب الجنايات ج6/389. 
  -أبو زهرة، محمد، الجريمة والعقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي، دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة ، 2006م ، ص7. 
  -الماوردي ، علي بن محمد ، الأحكام السلطانية والولايات الدينية ، ط1، 1985م، دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، لبنان ، ص 293.
  - الجرائم الحدية هي تلك الجرائم التي رتب الشارع لها عقوبة محددة، ولم يترك أمر تقدير العقوبات فيها إلى القاضي وذلك لخطورة هذه الجرائم على أمن المجتمع، ونظامه العام. أنظر الماوردي ، المرجع السابق. 
  - الشيرازي، أبو إسحاق،  المهذب في فقه الإمام الشافعي،دار المعرفة للطباعة والنشر ، بيروت ، لبنان ، 1959م ،ج 2/ 288.
  - أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه كتاب المغازي تحت رقم (4053)  وأخرجه مسلم في صحيحه كتاب الحدود تحت رقم (3196).
  - أنظر سنن أبي داود ، كتاب الحدود ،حديث رقم (4474) .
  -السهيلي ، عبد الرحمن ، الروض الأنف ، دار الكتب الإسلامية ، 1967م ، 2/225. 
  -  الماوردي ، علي بن محمد ، الأحكام السلطانية ، ص 293 ، وانظر ابن فرحون، تبصرة الحكام في أصول الأقضية ومناهج الأحكام ،ط1، دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، لبنان ، ج2/205 ، العوا ، محمد سليم ، في أصول النظام الجنائي الإسلامي ، ص 73.   
  - الماوردي ، علي بن محمد ،الأحكام السلطانية ، ص221.
  -القرافي ، شهاب الدين ،الفروق ،طبعة عيسى الحلبي، مصر ،1346هـ ، 1/213. 
  - ابن الهمام ، الكمال ، فتح القدير ، دار الفكر ، بيروت ، ط2، ج4/112. 
  - أبو زهرة، محمد، العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي ص18. 
  - العز بن عبد السلام ، قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام (القواعد الكبرى)، دار ابن حزم ، ط1، 2003م ، ص12. 
  - نشير هنا إلى الخلاف الذي وقع بين العلماء في العقوبات المقررة لجريمة الحرابة ، حيث وقع الخلاف بين العلماء في تلك العقوبات وهي القتل والصلب والتقطيع من خلاف والنفي ، ذلك أن الله تعالى ذكرها في الآية الكريمة وفصل بينها بحرف " أو " فمنهم من رأى أن أو تفيد الترتيب وبالتالي فالقاضي عليه أن يحدد العقوبة  بما يتناسب و الجريمة المرتكبة فمن قتل يقتل ومن سرق يقطع .. وهذا هو قول الجمهور من العلماء ، وخالف مالك والظاهرية في المسألة وقالوا :إن هذه العقوبات ليست على ترتيب الأفعال الجرمية وجسامتها ، وإنما هي عقوبات يتخير منها القاضي ما يحقق الصلاح للجاني والمجتمع في الواقعة المعروضة عليه . انظر تفصيل المسألة في مالك ، المدونة الكبرى،مطبعة السعادة 1323هـ، 16/298، ابن حزم ، المحلى ،  دار الفكر ، بيروت ، 11/317 ،
  - أبو زهرة، محمد، العقوبة ص 20.
  - أبو زهرة، محمد، الجريمة والعقوبة، ص7.
  - أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه ، كتاب الفضائل تحت رقم (4282).
  - أبو زهرة، محمد، الجريمة والعقوبة ، ص 7. 
  - الجرائم التعزيرية : هي تلك الجرائم التي لم يرد نص من الشارع على عقوبة مقدرة لها ، رغم ثبوت نهي الشارع عنها لكونها مفسدة أو تؤدي إلى مفسدة . 
  -والجرائم التعزيرية تستوعب الجل الأعظم من الوقائع الجرمية التي تقع في المجتمع ، بحيث لا يستثنى من تلك الوقائع إلا الجرائم المقدرة عقوباتها من قبل الشارع وهي تعد على أصابع اليدين . 
  - ابن عبد السلام، عز الدين، القواعد الكبرى 1/102 . 
  - أخرجه أحمد في باقي مسند الأنصار، باب المسند السابق برقم (24946)، وأبو داود في سننه ، كتاب الحدود، باب في الحد يشفع فيه برقم (4375). وقد روي الحديث من طرق كثيرة لا تخلوا من مقال ، وحسنه بعض علماء الحديث .  
  - ابن القيم ، بدائع الفوائد ، طبعة مكتبة القاهرة ، 3/ 171 . 
  - العز بن عبد السلام، عز الدين، القواعد الكبرى 1/ 103.
  - انظر الدريني ، فتحي ، نظرية التعسف في استعمال الحق ، مؤسسة الرسالة ، بيروت ، ط4، 1988م ، ص 254. 
  - عودة، عبد القادر ، التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي 1/768 . 
  - المرداوي ،التحبير شرح التحرير، مكتبة الرشد ، ط1، 2000م ، 7/3407. 
  - الحديث رواه أبو هريرة أن رجلاً جاء إلى النبي () قال: هلكت، قال : ما شأنك ؟ قال: وقعت على امرأتي في رمضان، قال : هل تجد ما تعتق رقبة ؟ قال: لا، قال: فهل تستطيع أن تصوم شهرين متتابعين ؟ قال: لا، قال: فهل تستطيع أن تطعم ستين مسكيناً ؟ قال: لا أجد، فأتي النبي () بعرق فيه تمر، فقال: خذ هذا فتصدق به، فقال أعلى أفقر منا ؟ثم قال: خذه فأطعمه أهلك. أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب الصوم ، تحت رقم (1834) . 
  - المرداوي ،التحبير شرح التحرير 7/3407. 
  - النفراوي ، أحمد غنيم ، الفواكه الدواني على رسالة أبي زيد القيرواني 1/315
  - القرافي ، شهاب الدين ،الفروق 4/74. 
  - الكاساني ، بدائع الصنائع ، دار الكتاب العربي ، بيروت ط2، 1982م ، ج7/64 ، الزيلعي ، تبيين الحقائق ، المطبعة الأميرية ،ج3/634 ،وانظر الصنعاني ، سبل السلام ، دار إحياء التراث العربي ، بيروت ، ج4/54. 
  - الطيلسان : من ألبسة العجم ، أنظر الفيومي ،المصباح المنير ، مادة (طلس)
  - القرافي ، شهاب الدين ،الفروق 4/209 .

----------

